# EVS - Envirosuite Limited



## System (2 July 2010)

Pacific Environment Limited (PEH) is an environmental consulting and technology company. The company provides services in the areas of climate change and energy management; air emissions, air quality and environmental noise measurement; air quality and noise impact modeling and assessment; applied meteorology and climatology; toxicology, and real-time environmental management and forecasting systems. The company expands its consultancy capacity through acquisition of specialist environmental companies and commercialisation of its intellectual property.

http://www.pelgroup.com


----------



## System (14 December 2016)

On December 14th, 2016, Pacific Environment Limited (PEH) changed its name and ASX code to Envirosuite Limited (EVS).


----------



## greggles (20 July 2018)

EnviroSuite Limited up 39.11% to 8.1c today. Intraday high was 10c.

The reason is the quarterly sales update released today that reported the following:







I don't really know anything about this company other than what was in today's announcement but thought I should bring today's share price movement to people's attention. Could be a sign of better days to come for EVS.


----------



## galumay (20 July 2018)

I have it on my watchlist. Its so hard to value these sort of transformative businesses, in the end I couldn't make a compelling case for investing at this stage. (prior to the contract win notice.)


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

galumay said:


> I have it on my watchlist. Its so hard to value these sort of transformative businesses, in the end I couldn't make a compelling case for investing at this stage. (prior to the contract win notice.)



It's on the move again today. Up another 20% to 12c. Looks like their sales team is kicking goals and there's obviously a perception out there in the market that the kind of ARR increases they've been seeing over the last 12 months are set to continue.

I noticed this from Friday's announcement:


> It is very pleasing to see the new sales team members starting to gain traction. Given the sales lead times, it is expected that each new sales person requires around five months before their efforts translate to consistent financial outcomes. From November 2017 to March 2018 the size of the global sales team increased from three to twelve people and thus we expect the ARR to benefit from the increased sales resources and market focus from this point onwards.


----------



## galumay (23 July 2018)

Yes, up 100% since I missed out on taking a position! That must be the fastest double bagger I have ever missed out on! Never mind, it wasnt a conviction buy for me, and as I have said elsewhere its not missing out on winners that matters, its having a process that ensures you miss out on the big losers that matters!


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

Coming back to life again or just making an attempt to break through a double top coming from October 2015? Twiggs Money Flow weekly is rising very well and the Positive Volume Index is also rising very well into positive territory. The yellow line above the price is the long term overhead resistance line at around .205c


----------



## peter2 (9 September 2019)

Significant news today about entry into China. 
Another investment by Mr Zhang.


----------



## blofeld (7 October 2020)

Anyone have further views on the share price movement in last few days? Seems they are still winning contracts (small value) with global infrastructure companies, who have to meet environmental regulatory obligations. However, the company seems to have a habit of posting a lot of updates, even if the  news is not material - all a bit markety and anything to drive the share price..


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2020)

I'm not going to comment on *EVS* other than to point out an interesting point. 

EVS is doing business in China through a Chinese company with connections to Mr Zhigang Zhang in a similar arrangement to what Phoslock (PET) did. A recent news item from PET reads . . .


----------



## blofeld (7 October 2020)

Yes, I saw that too, interestingly, there has been limited comments out from EVS on this relationship. I suppose they are probably waiting for the KPMG report to come out and they are probably waiting for some clarification from ZZ. Although, in one of the media releases, the company suggested that China will make up only $10m(?)  of the revenue pool for the next two years..though $10m out of a $100m target by '23 is still material.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2021)

just listened to the 14 minute webinar. Not entirely sure how it all happens for EVS. A software company, into data analytics and AI for their sectors (aircraft noise, particulate pollution, sewerage, water reticulation problems). The approach is of "_*environmental intelligence*_ " but doesn't seem to solve anything, apart from ameliorating the effect (noise, dust, H2S in pipes, etc) . Business model is SaaS.

May 2021: held a 1 for 14.5 pro-rata accelerated non-renounceable entitlement offer and institutional placement,  to raise approximately A$14 million.  New shares to be issued at A$0.085 per share

now 22c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2022)

_maybe the downtrend since the start of 2022, from 24c to under 15c, has been paused? Sales update out today._

A _*Dec 2021 Placement *_attracted strong demand from both existing and new institutional investors

_Funding to be used to accelerate Envirosuite investments into growing sales in the high margin EVS Water business to support accelerated incremental growth in the next 12 months_ 
_The Placement raised A$10.5 million at an Offer Price of A$0.20 per New Share_ 
Chief Executive Officer, Jason Cooper, said at the time:



> _This capital raising is about growth. The EVS Water business is on the cusp of a tremendous market opportunity as the benefits from our Environmental Intelligence technology platform are recognised more and more by Governments and corporates seeking to improve the well-being of their citizens and customers, and by key global industry service providers like GHD who recognise the benefits of our products. We are tooling up to meet that opportunity..._




*Q3 Sales Update: Strong momentum continues*

Total new Q3 sales orders of $3.7m, including new ARR of $2.0m        
New ARR YTD of $5.5m up 23.6% on PCP        
ARR of $50.0m on a constant currency basis        
Significant and strategic customer wins across all 3 product streams        
Low churn maintained remaining at approximately 2%    
 *Operational highlights*
_North America continues to deliver strong results contributing over 40 percent of new ARR for the quarter with significant engagement in the USA market from potential customers and partners.  
To provide for future operational growth and margin performance, Envirosuite is in the process of establishing an office in the Philippines, allowing the company to access the region that has lower costs and a highly educated talent pool, and the established support and development capability used by many of world’s largest organisations._


----------

